# Losi 1/24th SCT / Rally BRP parts



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just so You all know We did several parts for the neat new Losi 1/24th scale SCT and Rally.

# 800 ball bearing set Now in stock
http://cgi.ebay.com/Micro-SCT-Rally...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item230abb4be1

# 820 Aluminum locking wheel nuts Now in stock

http://cgi.ebay.com/Micro-SCT-Rally...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item230abb4be1

# 810 COT stock car body should have by 10-28

# 811 Late model wedge body should have by 10-28


----------

